# Soviet Nuclear Missile Base - Former GDR - January 2012



## lilli (Jan 28, 2012)

About an hour or so above Berlin in the middle of nowhere (local population about 30!) stands this Soviet Base that once held nuclear warheads that were ready to be pointed westwards! 

In 1959 the warheads were stored in bunkers while the missiles themselves were in large hangers nearby. They were removed back to Russia within the year and the bunkers that they were stored in were then used for ammunition and explosives untill the Soviets finally left in 1994.

The base is one of the smaller ones that me and King Rat have visited on our travels "in the east" but one of the more interesting given its history, the bunkers and the very strange 1989 bar complete with a picture of Erich Honecker!!

Base Gates






Missile sheds





BUNKER!










Soviet 5 Year plan statistic wall (1985 - 1990)










Base accomadation










Tonight were gonna party like its 1989!










Erich Honecker looking very dapper


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

Those crazy Soviets sure knew how to party!


----------



## KingRat (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a few from me


----------



## tattooed (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Looks awesome, all the cold war stuff is sooooo cool! Thanks for sharing, will have to go there when I go to Berlin.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like someone is living there love the shots though


----------



## night crawler (Jan 28, 2012)

Always wondered what was in the woods round Berlin, even driving down the corridor you wondered what was hiding. Good work and photo's guy's.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great report.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah, camp 4500!

I think the blocks you found the xmas tree in was where we met a local lad who said they come down and have regular parties

If I had this on my door step I would probably do the same!

According to the same lad, who seemed to know a fair amount of history on the place, the Red Army once held 200 tanks here from one of their tank battalions.

The base shared 12 Nuclear warheads with another base close by.


----------



## lilli (Jan 29, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> According to the same lad, who seemed to know a fair amount of history on the place, the Red Army once held 200 tanks here from one of their tank battalions.
> 
> The base shared 12 Nuclear warheads with another base close by.



Can't see there being 200 tanks there its the tinyest base I have been too!

The other base is a lot bigger we went there middle of last year


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you not see this building at the back? it was friggin huge!






The site is plenty enough for 200 tanks.


----------



## lilli (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not gonna argue with you, we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 29, 2012)

lol, fair do's


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe they were matchbox tanks?


----------

